# Going to Puerto Vallarta...which Cubans should I buy?



## kaptain karl (Jan 13, 2016)

There's a great shop in PV that I'm going to stop at and drop $100 or so on Habano's...besides cohibas (dont want to spend $20 on a stick), what 8-10 cigars should be at the top of my list?


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

My favorites:

Monte No.2
Bolivar Belicosos Finos
RA specially selected
HDM Epicure Especial
HU Magnum 46
Party Serie D No.4


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

Montecristo #2. A favorite of mine. I just bought 4 boxes. I would also add depending on the shops selection the Cohiba Siglo series, Romeo's are great value. Bolivar Tubos #2. If you can snag a Cohiba Priamids Extra or BHK52 jump on it. I know you said do not spend $20 on a stick but you are on vacation :smile2:

Sub $10 sticks with great value I have in my humidor now that I truly love:
Cohiba Siglo I
Bolivar Coronas Jr
Bolivar Tubos
Montecristo #2
Montecristo #4
Montecristo #5
Romeo Y Julieta #1,2,3,4


----------



## kaptain karl (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you for the responses! Sounds like Bolivar and Montecristo's are across the board great smokes. I might have to pack some extra money with me and get a few more smokes!


----------



## Moist Fanta (Nov 5, 2015)

Enjoy your Fake Cubans


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Moist Fanta said:


> Enjoy your Fake Cubans


I went through your posts you've had 4 that weren't purposely negative. One of those were that you were new and didn't know anything. The other was the opus x you smoked made you sick. I understand if you don't know enough to contribute. If you read the posts and took in the knowledge, instead of racking your brain for a rude comment. Maybe somewhere down the line you could actually contribute to a thread. I know the best course of action is to ignore your post, however I thought this advice might assist you here as well as the rest of your interaction with people in a face to face nature. "It's better to say nothing and have people think you're an idiot than to open your mouth and prove it".


----------



## Amc82 (Apr 2, 2010)

Monte PE, PSD#4 HDM PR, RyJ SCH. 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Monte #2
H Upmann #2
Cohiba Siglo I
Bolivar Petite Corona


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

When traveling to other countries and looking for CC's...ensure that you know the Vendor so you don't purchase fake items. LCDH is a good source.....ordering before going to those areas is often your best bet to get product for a lot cheaper pricing...just a suggestion.


----------



## kaptain karl (Jan 13, 2016)

Cigary said:


> When traveling to other countries and looking for CC's...ensure that you know the Vendor so you don't purchase fake items. LCDH is a good source.....ordering before going to those areas is often your best bet to get product for a lot cheaper pricing...just a suggestion.


Thanks for that! I was planning on making my purchase at the La Casa Del Habano shop thats on the south side of town. 
By ordering...can I order online or do I need to give them a call?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

kaptain karl said:


> Thanks for that! I was planning on making my purchase at the La Casa Del Habano shop thats on the south side of town.
> By ordering...can I order online or do I need to give them a call?


I'd call or email to see if they have what you want....the price will be higher there. If you know a reputable Vendor then order through them to get better pricing.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

Aww I'm jealous! Have an awesome time in Puerto Vallarta, been years since I was last there!


----------



## Souperchi (Mar 30, 2015)

El Gato Gordo is also legit in PV. He just opened a new shop close to the pier. Rogelio(Roger) is a super nice guy as well. I'm heading down in April.


----------

